# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  In 2004 and 2005 we planned a San Francisco/Wine Country trip only to cancel it later for various reasons. We just booked the 2006 edition of this annual folly. We

## Dennis

In 2004 and 2005 we planned a San Francisco/Wine Country trip only to cancel it later for various reasons. We just booked the 2006 edition of this annual folly. We

----------


## JoshA

A lunch or dinner on the patio at Domaine Chandon is memorable.

----------


## ronpeter

Hope the trip comes through this time for you. August is likely to be cold and foggy in SF, so come prepared. Weather will be nicer in Sonoma and Napa Valleys. Here are a few very biased restaurant recommendations:

For the wine country:
The French Laundry, Yountville. Arguably the best restaurant in the country. Call your bank to have them increase your credit limit.
Domaine Chandon, Yountville. Dittos with JoshA. Just a smidgeon below TFL, easier to get in.
Buchon. If you can

----------


## JoshA

Turns out we will also be doing a Mendocino and Sonoma wine country tour the first week in August so the suggestions are timely. I'm looking forward to checking out the Roederer Anderson Valley winery. Any thoughts on Mendocino eateries and activities?

----------


## ronpeter

It

----------


## Dennis

Thanks for the input. Do you know how far in advance you can book a table at Domaine Chandon or Buchon? TFL is two months, so I'll start trying on July 1st.

----------


## ronpeter

Sorry, don't know how far in advance you can make reservations. July 1st sounds reasonable to me, though. You can make reservations online at a lot of places, too; maybe that's an option. Oh, you mentioned Gary Danko....haven't eaten there but it looks really nice and I've heard good things about it.

Have a great trip!

----------


## JoshA

I guess I better start thinking about restaurant reservations since I'm within 2 months. We will be staying 3 nights in Mendocino at Stevenswood and 3 nights in Sonoma at Occidental so we should have plenty of time for explorations other than wine and food. The redwoods and the seacoast are both of interest as well as other outdoor stuff. Any suggestions?

----------


## ronpeter

The north coast is all about the outdoors, so you

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, lstr8tr. Good suggestions that we'll keep with us on the trip.

----------


## Dennis

Dining reservations:

San Francisco: 
1st night: Gary Danko
Second night: Fleur de Lys

Wine Country:
1st night: The Girl and the Fig
2nd night: Domaine Chandon

The French Laundry has 15 tables and I called the morning I was "eligible" to make reservations...too late.

----------

